# kdm/kde startet nicht mehr

## Yonathan

hallo.

seit einigen tagen, ich glaube seit dem update auf kde 3.6, komme ich nicht mehr bis zur kde durch. der rechner startet ohne fehler und ohne probleme, aber kdm startet nicht richtig. ich sehe kurz die kleine uhr und ein wenig flackern aber dann lande ich wieder in der konsole. seltsamerweise finde ich in den log-files nichts, was auf einen fehler hindeuten würde  :Sad:  habe mal die wichtigen log-files und infos in folgende files gespeichert:

emerge --info

kdm.log

Xorg.0.log

xorg.conf

offenbar wurde das log-file seit zwei tagen auch nicht weitergeführt, die letzten einträge sind vom 12.2. was mich ebenfalls ein wenig seltsam stimmt, zumal vorhin bei gänderter xorg.conf fehlermeldungen drin waren, evtl ist das datum des systems ja ebenfalls falsch gesetzt, was hoffentlich kein problem ist.

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, bin ziemlich verzweifelt, weil ich unter gentoo sämtliche wichtigen dinge und dateien, sowie arbeiten habe.

yona

ps: bei bedarf kommt noch mehr, was auch immer gebraucht wird. ist nur immer ein wenig umständlich das system zu rebooten und über xp zu posten, aber was sein muss, muss sein. elinks ist mir als consolen-browser zu umständlich

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Yonathan,

ich hatte mit gnome-gdm vor ein paar Tagen etwa ähnliche Probleme. Was bei mir genau geholfen hat, kann ich nicht sagen.

Nach dem dbus-Update. Hab ich auch noch den Kernel und udev ebenfalls aktuallisiert.

Hast du schon revdev-rebuild probiert?

Mfg Chris

----------

## Yonathan

das revdep-rebuild habe ich gemacht, habe gesehen, dass der dbus da drin war.

es kam doch noch ein udev-update, den kernel könnte ich mal neubauen. werde es gleich mal probieren.

bin trotzdem offen für weitere tipps!

yona

----------

## firefly

ähm was hat der kernel mit einem update von udev und dbus zu tun?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ähm was hat der kernel mit einem update von udev und dbus zu tun?

 

Ich weiß es nicht. War wie beschrieben eine Vermutung.

@Yonathan

Hast du die /etc/rc.conf nach dem kde-update angepasst?

```

..

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

..

XSESSION="kde-3.6"

..

```

----------

## nikaya

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du die /etc/rc.conf nach dem kde-update angepasst?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Der Eintrag sollte XSESSION="kde-3.5" bleiben,da die neue KDE-Version 3.5.6 ist und nicht 3.6.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonathan

ich habe da nirgends was gaendert und diese kdm-variable steht ja auch schon eine weile nicht mehr in rc.conf das habe ich schon lange mal geaendert.

[edit] jetzt geht es wieder, keine ahnung, woran es lag. habe udev updatet und den kernel neu gebaut und nun geht es wieder. ich komm nur nicht mehr in die konsole zurück  :Sad: 

strg+alt+f1 geht irgendwie nicht  :Sad:  hat da jemand eine idee zu?

yona

----------

## Max Steel

Habe ein ähnliches Problem, bei mir startet der kdm/gdm auch nicht mehr seit dem Update auf Kernel 2.6.19-r5 hatte davor 2.6.17-r7.

Bei diesem Update hab ich auch den vesafb-tng mit 1024x768 aktiviert.

Und das Bootuplogo.

und die GraKa Treiber hab ich remerged

----------

## Max Steel

Eine Antwort wäre sehr nett.

----------

## nikaya

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Eine Antwort wäre sehr nett.

 

Was steht in /var/log/kdm.log und /etc/rc.conf?

Was sagt "rc-update show"?

----------

## Max Steel

/var/log/kdm.log:

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux norbert-gen 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP Tue Feb 20 14:47:37 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 03 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 21 14:05:00 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) VMWARE(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x1000000)

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

        No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse0"

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

```

/etc/rc.conf:

```

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

#EDITOR="/bin/nano"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# DISPLAYMANAGER has moved to /etc/conf.d/xdm

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="kde-3.5"

```

rc-update show:

```

              autofs |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug | boot

         consolefont | boot

                 gpm |      default nonetwork

              hdparm | boot

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                 nfs |      default

             portmap |      default

           rmnologin | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default nonetwork

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default nonetwork

        vmware-tools |      default nonetwork

                 xdm |      default nonetwork

```

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> /var/log/kdm.log:
> 
> ```
> X Window System Version 7.1.1
> 
> ...

 

Da haben wir doch das problem  :Smile:  er kann /dev/mouse nicht öffnen.

----------

## Max Steel

dann muss ich daswohl auf /dev/input/mice oder /dev/input/mouse0 umstellen, oder?

Mann Jungs danke, manchmal liegt die Lösung so nahe, man muss nur die Logfiles lesen ich depp.

Jetz läufts wieder mit /dev/input/mice

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da haben wir doch das problem  er kann /dev/mouse nicht öffnen.

 

Versuche es mal mit /dev/input/mice in xorg.conf.

----------

## Max Steel

Jetz sollte nurnoch Deutsches Tastaturlayout sowie Sprache funzen

Sound sollte auch noch gemacht werden,

und der Rest sowieso.

----------

## nikaya

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Jetz sollte nurnoch Deutsches Tastaturlayout sowie Sprache funzen
> 
> 

 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml#doc_chap4

----------

## Max Steel

Oki danke hat geklappt.

Fehlt, im Prinzip, nurnoch Sound

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Oki danke hat geklappt.
> 
> Fehlt, im Prinzip, nurnoch Sound

 

erstelle dafür bitte einen neuen thread, da laut forenregel 10 nur ein thema pro thread

----------

